# conraua goliath



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

hi,

i have been contacted by a friend who said he may get me some goliath frogs included in his cameroon shipment later this year.apart from obviously needing a large space does anyone have any housing/enclosure ideas?

thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

My advice would be to tell your friend to leave them in the wild if they are true conraua goliath. They're endangered in the wild, and fair poorly in captivity. Conraua goliath (Goliath Frog)

Ade


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Well apparently they do not do very well in captivity at all you would need massive enclosure with running water and loads of cover! Defo for the experienced keeper! I would love to see this species in the flesh because im obsessed with giant amphibians:2thumb: Don't they eat them in Cameroon?


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oli P C said:


> Well apparently they do not do very well in captivity at all you would need massive enclosure with running water and loads of cover! Defo for the experienced keeper! I would love to see this species in the flesh because im obsessed with giant amphibians:2thumb: Don't they eat them in Cameroon?


yes they do eat them,dont know weather there considered a delicacy or its just because they seem to eat anything that moves lol


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

When you getting a set up ready then? Since your ordering them.


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> When you getting a set up ready then? Since your ordering them.


not sure yet,got to find out more about them first


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

And what about these _Cardioglossa alsco_ you mentioned in a pm?


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

vikki_john said:


> And what about these _Cardioglossa alsco_ you mentioned in a pm?


ah yes,there something very interesting,i would however like more info on them,such as habitats and breeding


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

snakesalive93 said:


> ah yes,there something very interesting,i would however like more info on them,such as habitats and breeding


come on guys get thinking,any info is welcome


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

What would you feed the tadpoles if you breed them?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

vikki_john said:


> What would you feed the tadpoles if you breed them?


 And how much would you sell them for?


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> And how much would you sell them for?


ill sell them for what i like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Im watching,just in case this descends into the usual debate :whistling2:


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

colinm said:


> Im watching,just in case this descends into the usual debate :whistling2:


what debate


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

snakesalive93 said:


> what debate


the one were i get called a troll for having an opinion


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

snakesalive93 said:


> the one were i get called a troll for having an opinion


Your going to need a massive enclosure for something that large!!! Lots of running water, lots of huge plants, plus feeding them would be ridiculous!!!
You would have to dedicate alot of time into making sure the Goliath is happy with its enviroment. 
Might be easier just leaving it in the wild to be honest. I wouldnt want to pay alot of money for a frog that may die because its not happy with the enviroment.

Cheers


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

colinm said:


> Im watching,just in case this descends into the usual debate :whistling2:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeMk7B46xg8


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

bobo10 said:


> Your going to need a massive enclosure for something that large!!! Lots of running water, lots of huge plants, plus feeding them would be ridiculous!!!
> You would have to dedicate alot of time into making sure the Goliath is happy with its enviroment.
> Might be easier just leaving it in the wild to be honest. I wouldnt want to pay alot of money for a frog that may die because its not happy with the enviroment.
> 
> Cheers


thank you for your input,i was thinking along the lines of a large aquarium


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

snakesalive93 said:


> thank you for your input,i was thinking along the lines of a large aquarium



think the lines of a large greenhouse is more appropriate

edit: just read your other threads. just keep these in with your tiger your friend will import.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> think the lines of a large greenhouse is more appropriate


This. You'd need to be looking at zoo sized enclosures for goliaths, just to cater to the flowing water and the ammount of it they'd need would be a fairly massive undertaking. If you're actually serious about these and could somehow have them imported despite how endangered they are there is a guy in the habitat section doing a huge tropical greenhouse, he'd be the man to ask for advice.


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

no need for that,ive got a greenhouse,ill use that and just put a washing up bowl in there,simple


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

with some Japanese koi


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> with some Japanese koi


no,israeli koi,dont want to spend to much money


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> image


ooooo look,a picture with no relevance to the thread,this sounds like a job for the troll hunting team


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i was legit excited about your tiger, frog, japanese koi and dinosaur in your 10gal vert.


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> i was legit excited about your tiger, frog, japanese koi and dinosaur in your 10gal vert.


and what tigers that then,as far as im aware ive never written a thread about a tiger,i think you'll find that was the troll hunter and the minions who back him up


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

snakesalive93 said:


> thank you for your input,i was thinking along the lines of a large aquarium


Id agree with the greenhouse to be honest. It will need a massive pond section, something like a crocodile habitat would be perfect.
If your thinking along those lines in terms of the Goliaths habitat, then good luck. What are you going to feed it on? Iv heard they are a pain in the ass for feeding, and can be very shy.

Hope everything works out. :2thumb:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

snakesalive93 said:


> and what tigers that then,as far as im aware ive never written a thread about a tiger,i think you'll find that was the troll hunter and the minions who back him up


the ones your mate bred in a tree house last year fed on Fab ice lollies and gherkins.


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

bobo10 said:


> Id agree with the greenhouse to be honest. It will need a massive pond section, something like a crocodile habitat would be perfect.
> If your thinking along those lines in terms of the Goliaths habitat, then good luck. What are you going to feed it on? Iv heard they are a pain in the ass for feeding, and can be very shy.
> 
> Hope everything works out. :2thumb:


in the wild they mainly eat arthropods so i will try to source some dead ones: victory:


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> the ones your mate bred in a tree house last year fed on Fab ice lollies and gherkins.


oh them ones,that idea was a abit too extreme so we got a breeding pair of elephants instead:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Any idea when these are coming yet then?


----------



## aragon71x (Nov 18, 2017)

snakesalive93 said:


> ill sell them for what i like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


your really an ifiot arent u?


----------

